# New songs by a contemporary composer



## Leslie Crabtree (Nov 4, 2009)

Do you like to sing or listen to music for voice and piano? Maybe you will be interested in a new website dedicated to a contemporary Canadian composer Leslie Crabtree who writes mostly music for voice and piano in a classical style. From the web site you can download scores and listen to samples of his works. If you would like to perform any of his songs, record and send them to us then you'll get a signed copy of his book of Vocal Works in Russian for Voice and Piano free.

Please, visit his web site:
www.crabtree.narod.ru

Do not hesitate to write to us:
e-mail: [email protected]

Leslie Crabtree is a Canadian composer, now living in the USA, in Florida.

Leslie writes mostly vocal music, for voice and piano; however he has also composed several pieces for piano solo. He has written many songs in several different languages (English, Russian, German, French, Spanish, etc.) on texts by world famous poets, such as William Shakespeare, Alexander Pushkin, Heinrich Heine, Reiner Maria Rilke, and others.

Leslie Crabtree has written one opera, Washington Square, based on the short novel by Henry James. Now he is working on a second opera, Measure for Measure, based on the play by William Shakespeare.

He has also written two song cycles: 9 Lieder, on the collection of poems by Heinrich Heine, from his Buch der Lieder; and a longer cycle, "Mains de Sable" ("Hands of Sand"), which is a set of 30 poems by the French-Canadian poet, Cécile Cloutier.


----------

